# First BIG SMOKE for a PARTY... Suggestions???



## sparky-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Started the smoker( Oklahoma joes) this morning with 8 pork butts.... Keeping at 250 until at 205 internal and then coolering. Have 6- young chicks, ribs, and 2 beef eye roast to get done before tomorrow night.... Suggestions on how to keep everything good and moist and an order you would cook in. I started the butts due to the size and being able to let sit longer in a cooler before pulling. Never tried this big of a cook!!!!! Any ideas appreciated!  And any suggestions on temps for the other meats or things I haven't planned on. ( 2 Kegs on ice cooling down for the party...lol... Didn't miss that one!) slaw and fixings being brought by the guests.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 6, 2012)

I would do it this way.......

Pork butts - pull them today and chill to below 40 as quick as you can. I usually will place about 2# in a gallon ziplock bag. Then press flat and chill.... I save the juices from the pork to be used later when reheating. Some use a crock pot to reheat, I prefer to use either the oven or a sauté pan. I will add some of the juices saved along with my finishing sauce to the pork towards the end of the reheating....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128537/jarjar-pp-foiling-finishing-sauce

Ribs first - do the first 3 hrs, then wrap and place in cooler to hold till ready for last step....

Chicken second - smoke to IT of 165 and hold in oven set as low as it will go (mine only goes to 170)....... Usually at 225 i find it takes about 3hrs...........You can hold it in the cooler. If you use the same cooler as the ribs, rotate the chicken to the bottom and place the ribs on top.

Beef last - it will take a couple hours to reach an IT of 130 for med rare. Let rest wrapped for at least an hour before slicing.

While the beef is resting you can put the ribs on the smoker to set the sauce. If you have a shelf you can do the chicken as well if you want it glazed...


Remember that anything you hot hold needs to be kept above 140 at all times...


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not completely clear on your timeline, but pulled pork refrigerates and re-heats really well.  Bag it in a ziploc after you've pulled it and refrigerate.  When you're ready to re-heat, plop the bag into a pot, fill with water, then heat it up to boiling.  Don't drop it into boiling water unless your'e really confident in your ability to judge how much water it will displace when you put the bag in.  Don't ask how I know that.

The main caveat is you want to put something on the bottom of your pot to keep the plastic out of direct contact with the pot, which creates the risk of melting the bag and soaking all your hard work.  I used a couple of Mason jar lid rings.  Also, be careful that part of your bag isn't over-hanging the side of the pot, exposing it to the heat coming around the side of the pot.  Don't ask how I know that either.

Water boils at 212 F, so it's only going to heat it to the temp range you want it for serving.  Works like a charm.

Another option for re-heating pulled pork is to put it in an aluminum roasting pan, cover with foil to hold the moisture in, then put it in the oven.  Just be mindful of your temperatures.  

I don't know why this wouldn't work with other meats as well.  But with the volume of food you're talking about, this is going to be tricky.  

Good luck and make sure to make us all hungry with Q view!


----------



## sparky-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

image.jpg



__ sparky-1
__ Dec 6, 2012






First butts are done an in cooler sitting to be pulled.

After they all are finished I'm going to do 3-2----- and wrap with sauce and hold till the beef is ready to put on..... And finish. Hope they turn out ok!!!!

The chicken will be first to do tomorrow.... And then the beef and ribs.... Then party on!!!!!!! I hope this time line makes sense! I am really shooting from the hip on this one!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking great!!!!


----------



## sparky-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

image.jpg



__ sparky-1
__ Dec 6, 2012






Have the Jerk Chicken marinating overnight in the fridge! Went to Jamaica this past year and loved it so I want to try it while I cook the BBQ chicken! Hopefully it comes out good since it took about 1 1/2 hrs to prepare!!!!!  Next time I think I'll need some help!!!!! Been a lot more work than I anticipated cooking all of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hoping it all works good and will keep adding pics.


----------



## sparky-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

image.jpg



__ sparky-1
__ Dec 6, 2012






The Ribs lack an hour till step 2 and then hold in the fridge until finish and done!!!!! Looking good and rubbed is smelling great. About to pull the pork and marinate in the after sauce for preheat before serving..... Will be interesting how it holds its moisture! Hopefully it does.... Have 2 different flavors ( Hawaiian sweet and regular BBQ).  We will see!!!! Have the chicks soaking overnight and will post pics when cooking.... Then to get the beef done and finish the ribs..... I'm loving it!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparky-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have the pulled in aluminum pans covered in the fridge...... Soaking in a lil sauce and juices for re-heat..... Have the ribs on the 2 hour of the 3-2-1 method, and have the Chiks marinating (3-jerked and 3-rubbed for BBQ w vegetable oil). Next I will cook chicken and then start the beef and add ribs for the last 1-2 hrs since I have a lot....... For finishing....... Then will enjoy and hopefully everyone will like and it will taste great!!!! I will add pics of the following steps as they proceed and let you know of it screws something up. Hopefully not!


----------

